# MIUI 2.4.6 From MIUI Android Released!



## Vicious-Bassdj (Jun 22, 2011)

Here's the link! Lots of bug fixes
http://miuiandroid.c...6-ics-gb.16068/

Here's the changelog


> [Recommended updates this week]
> New clock timer (see the clock for more info)
> New camera shutter animation and storage animation
> Optimisation of the pop-up contact access interface, now supports long press to copy number
> ...


Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

And I just installed the last version >.>

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## mbh87 (Jun 14, 2011)

I'll wait for the update from MIUI.us


----------



## Vicious-Bassdj (Jun 22, 2011)

miketoasty said:


> And I just installed the last version >.>
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Rofl I just talked to DroidVicious a little while ago and he said there's a release every Friday so I was like "must wait!"

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Vicious-Bassdj (Jun 22, 2011)

mbh87 said:


> I'll wait for the update from MIUI.us


Why? This is a fantastic build

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Lurch81 (Jun 13, 2011)

mbh87 said:


> I'll wait for the update from MIUI.us


What's the difference anyway?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Vicious-Bassdj (Jun 22, 2011)

Lurch81 said:


> What's the difference anyway?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Read the changelog I posted in the original post

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## CZonin (Sep 25, 2011)

Just flashed it. Last build I flashed was unusable as a daily driver so I'm hoping this will be a big improvement.


----------



## mbh87 (Jun 14, 2011)

Lurch81 said:


> What's the difference anyway?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


less douchebaggery in the MIUI.us version


----------



## pen15 (Dec 28, 2011)

So do themes work properly on this yet?


----------



## UnfedBear67 (Jul 31, 2011)

Lurch81 said:


> What's the difference anyway?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Not sure it seems that its the same thing from China I think its supposed to be all in English but the only thing that's in Chinese on the one from MIUI China is a couple of things on the lock screen.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

Lurch81 said:


> What's the difference anyway?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


From what I've been able to find.. one's a UK port, the other is US port. Beyond that no ones gotten real specific. I would assume it's just different teams working on porting the same rom (MIUI China) to English.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Burncycle (Aug 6, 2011)

blaineevans said:


> From what I've been able to find.. one's a UK port, the other is US port. Beyond that no ones gotten real specific. I would assume it's just different teams working on porting the same rom (MIUI China) to English.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Exactly what it is. I think I have said that exact same thing in a few different threads now haha XD


----------



## JS0724 (Jul 15, 2011)

mbh87 said:


> less douchebaggery in the MIUI.us version


+1,000,000


----------



## GRZLA (Aug 13, 2011)

blaineevans said:


> From what I've been able to find.. one's a UK port, the other is US port. Beyond that no ones gotten real specific. I would assume it's just different teams working on porting the same rom (MIUI China) to English.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


This isn't correct. Both versions are US English they are just ported by different people. They all used to be miuiandroid until the main dude there markhuk got butt hurt and shut the forum down. There was a beef internally so they split up.


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

pen15 said:


> So do themes work properly on this yet?


Yes they have worked properly for a build or two now.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Quantum (Feb 2, 2012)

What would cause an endless bootloop? It gets to the MIUI logo and plays the tune, but then does it over and over.

The battery is not removable in my device. How to fix?


----------



## Vicious-Bassdj (Jun 22, 2011)

Quantum said:


> What would cause an endless bootloop? It gets to the MIUI logo and plays the tune, but then does it over and over.
> 
> The battery is not removable in my device. How to fix?


Well sir, the galaxy nexus has a removable battery, I suppose you posted in the wrong forum and downloaded the wrong file

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

Burncycle said:


> This isn't correct. Both versions are US English they are just ported by different people. They all used to be miuiandroid until the main dude there markhuk got butt hurt and shut the forum down. There was a beef internally so they split up.


Thanks for that, I hate rom (or collaboration) ruining conflicts.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## mbh87 (Jun 14, 2011)

miketoasty said:


> Yes they have worked properly for a build or two now.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


No they haven't. They still don't apply to the status bar, phone, mms and some other things.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------

